# GTA San Andreas Startup Crash



## fiks1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, finnaly after all these years ive been getting my hands on an GTA game. San Andreas. But, now when i start the game, the intro goes normally (the intro with music and some small clips.) Then comes a screen with the logo, some pictures on and the usual text down below. (Title/Introscreen?) As this fades out and the screen is black again, the whole thing crashes me back to the desktop where a message awaits me: 

"gta_sa.exe has a problem and needs to be shut down." 

Sorry if it isn't 100% correctly, thats a translation. But, can anyone help me with this? I really want to play this! :upset:


----------



## jasathemaster (Mar 8, 2008)

apparently your PC is too old:the part of logo is when it has to load up the beggining of the game, so maybe its too much for your PC.i think you should retry and then try on another better PC.


----------



## sjstays (Mar 9, 2008)

i agree wit jasathemaster, also there might be a problem with the game itself. have u tried to install the game on any other computer just to make sure that there is nothing wrong with the game?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

what are your specs? just so you know, here's the lowest-end PC i've managed to run the game smoothly on:

celeron D 1.34Ghz
512MB 133mhz SDR SDRAM
GeForce FX5200 128MB AGP

I was able to run it on medium quite well, so you can probably go even lower.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

@Th3 N1nja I removed your post cause we do not support pirated or cracked games, please read the forum rules

could you please post your full PC specs?
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU

also I suggest that you upgrade to Service Pack 3 (SP3)


----------



## rhll1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am facing the same problem with GTA San Andreas
The game freezes after the NVIDIA logo
I have a dell xps 15z laptop

intel core i5 proccesor
6 Gb ram
500 gb hard drive
NVIDIA GeForce GT 525m (1 GB)


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

rhll1,

If you have your own problem, please open up a new thread. 
You may confuse helpers when adding to an already open thread.

Thanks

Poyol


----------

